# Rest home visit



## Willow Glen (Sep 4, 2008)

I got rung up the other day and asked if I would come to a resthome where my friend works for a old mans birthday he used to be TB trainer and hadent seen a horse in a long time, so they thought it would be a great surprise for him,I had wanted to do this for a long time so jumped at the chance,

I decided to take 2 of my girls and they were sssssooooo perfect they didnt step a foot wrong and it was like they new to be extra carefull, I also took along my 3yr daughter with my mums dog rosie. My daughter walked around talking to everyone showing them rosie and had a wonderful time and me and my friend took the horses around.

Tyla and Rosie







My friend Joni and my horse Nerrisa saying hi






Birthday boy











And this women is 102yr and ya would'nt have thought she was at all. When I walked inside with the horse she was asleep in her chair and when she woke up I was behind her talking to another lady, but she saw my daughter with rosie and was so excited






Then one of the ladys called me over and said to her look what else is here. Her face says it all I think





















Another lady






The last lady we met was the highlight for me, I wasent going to be aloud to see her due to her have gone a little crazy and had been yelling and abusing the staff all day she was having a really bad day and didnt want to be alive and hated lifethey had never heard her laugh or even seen her smile, but then one of the ladys told me about her and I said I could take it if she flipped out,

Well it ended up being the most special time I nearly cried, I went in and asked her if I could show her somthing I thought she may like and she was like nothing will make me happy, So I said thats fine, The staff all piled around her door to see her reaction and what they saw was what horse therapy was all about, I walked Hannah in first and she walked straight up to her put her head in the ladys lap, The lady started to smile and cry at the same time and said that she was the most beautiful animal she had ever seen, I could hear all the staff in the hall way who could'nt see saying what is she doing is the young lady alright and the ones that could see saying I cant believe it she is smiling and they took heaps of pics of her lol, I talked to her and told her about Hannah and the hole time Hannah just stood there sitting her head in this ladys lap, I then asked if I could swap horses and she was like oh yes please, so I brought Nerrisa in and she patted her and laughed and when I said I had to go she asked me to please come and visit her again as she hadnt been this happy in a long time and my girls made her feel well.

It was a very special time for me and was so wonderful to see my horses touch someones life so deeply. Sadly I didnt get pics taken of Nerrisa with her











I will be going back to visit as it was such a great feeling, I dont no who got the most out of it the people, horses or me. I hope you all enjoy.

and sorry its such a long post, but i just had to share.


----------



## Cara (Sep 4, 2008)

awe look how happy they look! you guys are great for doing this for them!!! awesome pictures by the way


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Emma that is SO awesome! Yay for you guys doing that, I would love to do that sometime, just need me a people friendly horse lol

Your new girly looks V nice BTW bet you are excited to show her


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 4, 2008)

haha yes helen my feet are getting itchy to get her out there I just cant wait,

she is so lovely and smoochy I love going out to the paddock and getting followed round like she is a dog wanting my attention the hole time and nudging till she gets a scratch or a cuddle. Ohh and Tyla is getting excited to she keeps saying I cant wait till the shows then I'll get to see my horsey friends haha,


----------



## Champ (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks like you sure did brighten there day


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2008)

You really gave people a reason to smile and feel happy







Way to go!!!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Sep 4, 2008)

That is great!!!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

How sweet is that!!! Looks like you touched many people's heart that day...very sweet!!!

Liz R.


----------



## minie812 (Sep 4, 2008)

That is sooo great. The animals probably got as much out of it as the folks did. I cared for the elderly for close to 15 yrs. and I can tell you alot of them are forgotten by their families. We in the U.S. are to BUSY sometimes to be bothered with the elderly and it is so sad. Someday we all get old and what goes around comes around and I am sure you have already been blessed by just seeing the looks on their faces!...Blessings to you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you SO much for posting the pics and telling the story of your visit. What an awesome thing to bring such joy to those folks.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 4, 2008)

How wonderful. warms my heart to see the pics. What a great experience for all involved. How nice of you to do this. I can see lots of big smiles on the faces of the residents.


----------



## twister (Sep 4, 2008)

That was a wonderful story, it warmed my heart to see the smiles on the faces of the seniors. Your daughter is so cute too



Thank you guys for doing this, we get so busy in our daily life sometimes that we forget it is better to give than receive and I bet you got as much out of visiting as the seniors did. I bet your horses and dog enjoyed their visit too.

Thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 4, 2008)

That's so awesome you got to do that!


----------



## A Yankee In NC (Sep 5, 2008)

I am so glad that you had the opportunity to brighten so many elders' day. I cannot imagine the frustration that must come to some elderly as they have to deal with declining health, separation from their homes, family and friends in a setting such as they live in....their friends passing away ...etc.

Sharing the joy of animals is such a gift. I bet they are still talking about your visit!


----------



## maplegum (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't believe I had missed this post. I'm so glad I found it!

I had tears in my eyes reading about the warmth and love you horses bought to those nursing home residents. I LOVED the look on the ladies face when she saw your horse.

I would love to try something like this with my little horses.

What a beautiful, warming and touching story.


----------



## Gini (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting the pictures. What a wonderful person you and your daughter are for visiting with the horses. The looks on the peoples faces * [SIZE=12pt]"PRICELESS"!![/SIZE]*


----------



## victoria (Sep 17, 2008)

Cute photos of everyone Emma. So nice to see Miss Hannah, Tyla and yourself. You guys are all so far ahead of me me. My horses are still out in the paddocks unclipped. I did treaten to bring them in and clip them today but was told I was not allowed.


----------

